# Tylan dosage



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Well, I've tried _everything_ for Nikki's tear stains, all the cleaning products, yogurt, changing food, etc., except for the visit to the ophthalmologist, which I cannot afford right now. :smpullhair: 

I am at the point of giving up on all these methods. I am actually considering using Tylan for a short period of time. Amazon has it for a pretty good price.

Can someone tell me:

*How much to use per day

How many weeks to use it
*
As you all know I am a holistic freak, and I really hate the idea of using an antibiotic, but Nikki's tear stains are just terrible. All of her bloodwork checks out okay, so as far as we know, she doesn't have any other health issues besides asymptomatic MVD.

Any input on Tylan is welcome. Thanks very much.


BTW, my broken foot is coming along. I'm in an aircast boot and limping around without crutches. Nikki has been a great "assistant," looking out for me!!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I only sprinkle 1/8 of a tsp but I tend to be conservative. Have you checked this site out they are usually very good price wise. http://www.calvetsupply.com/product/Tylan_...der/Antibiotics


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Mar 6 2009, 09:16 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=740050


> I only sprinkle 1/8 of a tsp but I tend to be conservative. Have you checked this site out they are usually very good price wise. http://www.calvetsupply.com/product/Tylan_...der/Antibiotics[/B]



Wow that is a great price, thanks!! How long do you use it for??


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I'm sorry guys...I don't mean to be difficult :brownbag: , but is this healthy for the babies?

I saw what it says for it's intended use:

*Guaranteed Analysis per lb: Tylosin..... 40gm/lb (as Tylosin Phosphate) 

Inert carriers for the active Tylosin antibiotic: Yeast Culture, Rice Hulls, Calcium Carbonate, Mineral Oil

Chickens: As an aid in the treatment of chronic respiratory disease (CRD) caused by Mycoplasma gallisepticum sensitive to tylosin in broiler and replacement chickens. For the control of chronic respiratory disease (CRD) caused by Mycoplasma gallisepticum sensitive to tylosin at time of vaccination or other stress in chickens. For the control of chronic respiratory disease (CRD) caused by Mycoplasma synoviae sensitive to tylosin in broiler chickens. 

Turkeys: For maintaining weight gains and feed efficiency in the presence of infectious sinusitis caused by Mycoplasma gallisepticum sensitive to tylosin. 

Swine: For the treatment and control of swine dysentery caused by Serpulina hyodysenteriae or other pathogens sensitive to tylosin 

This mixture is designed to be mixed in feed, and is therefore not water soluble.*

I wouldn't be comfortable using it 

I really like the spa lavish facial scrub...it doesn't remove the tear stains..but it does lighten them...and makes their faces all clean.

As long as there is no health problems...I would just use the spa lavish. I know the tear stains are frustrating...

It's just my initial reaction, there is a lot I don't know, but I would be very leary using this, if at all.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I use it for 2 weeks.

Yes Christine it's a low grade antibiotic.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (LuvMyFurbaby @ Mar 6 2009, 09:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=740063


> I use it for 2 weeks.
> 
> Yes Christine it's a low grade antibiotic.[/B]


Sorry , I didn't mean to be a pain.....I just didn't know how safe it could be.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (Allheart @ Mar 6 2009, 09:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=740060


> I'm sorry guys...I don't mean to be difficult :brownbag: , but is this healthy for the babies?
> 
> I saw what it says for it's intended use:
> 
> ...



It's the active ingredient in Angel's Eyes, which is used for pet tear stains. I wash Nikki's face daily with Spa Lavish. I comb out the hair with a tiny flea comb. I've patted peroxide on it and used cornstarch, baking soda, vinegar, all the commercial tear stain cleaners, etc. I've changed foods. I've eliminated grains. I have air purifiers in the house and we only drink filtered water. She doesn't get any treats but holistic organic treats. I'm so over the tear stains, arghh!!!! :shocked: 

I know it's not a health issue per se, but I've been battling this for a year now, and I'm growing tired of it. Nikki doesn't seem to like the crud on her face either. :yucky:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Mar 6 2009, 09:44 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=740073


> QUOTE (Allheart @ Mar 6 2009, 09:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=740060





> I'm sorry guys...I don't mean to be difficult :brownbag: , but is this healthy for the babies?
> 
> I saw what it says for it's intended use:
> 
> ...



It's the active ingredient in Angel's Eyes, which is used for pet tear stains. I wash Nikki's face daily with Spa Lavish. I comb out the hair with a tiny flea comb. I've patted peroxide on it and used cornstarch, baking soda, vinegar, all the commercial tear stain cleaners, etc. I've changed foods. I've eliminated grains. I have air purifiers in the house and we only drink filtered water. She doesn't get any treats but holistic organic treats. I'm so over the tear stains, arghh!!!! :shocked: 

I know it's not a health issue per se, but I've been battling this for a year now, and I'm growing tired of it. Nikki doesn't seem to like the crud on her face either. :yucky:
[/B][/QUOTE]


Awww I am sure that is frustraing...she is such a cutie :grouphug:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Have you tried flushing the eyes out twice a day with the Bausch & Lomb irrigating eye wash (Advanced Eye Relief)? You can literally see the difference in the eyes after you do it. Sorry it's frustrating...I'm only mentioning b/c one of the top breeders told me there should be absolutely NO tear stains whatsoever if you flush out the eyes twice a day with this. And I've never heard of any of her dogs having tear stains.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (princessre @ Mar 6 2009, 09:51 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=740077


> Have you tried flushing the eyes out twice a day with the Bausch & Lomb irrigating eye wash (Advanced Eye Relief)? You can literally see the difference in the eyes after you do it. Sorry it's frustrating...I'm only mentioning b/c one of the top breeders told me there should be absolutely NO tear stains whatsoever if you flush out the eyes twice a day with this. And I've never heard of any of her dogs having tear stains.[/B]


I've tried doing that, and it hasn't worked.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Baush and Laumb's Fresh Eyes Collyrium is a great product to use on a daily basis to flush out
debris and soothe.
For Tylan powder use 1/8 tsp. once a day for 10 days. Off for a week and if there is still some
staining you can use again for 10 days. That should take care of it. Tylan is very bitter so you
will want to put it in a piece of cheese or pill pocket...something that will disguise it's taste.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Cosy @ Mar 6 2009, 09:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=740083


> Baush and Laumb's Fresh Eyes Collyrium is a great product to use on a daily basis to flush out
> debris and soothe.
> For Tylan powder use 1/8 tsp. once a day for 10 days. Off for a week and if there is still some
> staining you can use again for 10 days. That should take care of it. Tylan is very bitter so you
> will want to put it in a piece of cheese or pill pocket...something that will disguise it's taste.[/B]



That is really incredible how that works. Why do you think it clears it up? Then when you stop using it, the stains don't come back? I wonder what caused the stains to begin with, and then using the product clears it up.

My Mia stains right in the corners of her eyes...but I try and stay on top of it...but she has been through a lot lately..getting all her big girl teeth in...and now just getting spayed.

Leo doesn't stain too much...he was there for a little bit, but then he cleared up. 

I never knew about the B & L product to sooth their eyes.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

[attachment=49518:IMG_1484.jpg] 


Nikki's tear stains right after cleaning her face. They go all down her beard and up between her eyes. Her entire face is stained no matter what I do.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Mar 6 2009, 10:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=740102


> [attachment=49518:IMG_1484.jpg]
> 
> 
> Nikki's tear stains right after cleaning her face. They go all down her beard and up between her eyes. Her entire face is stained no matter what I do.[/B]



Bless that sweet little girl. She is so adorable...those are the biggest sweetest eyes I every saw.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (Allheart @ Mar 6 2009, 10:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=740106


> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Mar 6 2009, 10:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=740102





> [attachment=49518:IMG_1484.jpg]
> 
> 
> Nikki's tear stains right after cleaning her face. They go all down her beard and up between her eyes. Her entire face is stained no matter what I do.[/B]



Bless that sweet little girl. She is so adorable...those are the biggest sweetest eyes I every saw.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Thank you. She's stolen my heart.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Mar 6 2009, 10:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=740110


> QUOTE (Allheart @ Mar 6 2009, 10:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=740106





> QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Mar 6 2009, 10:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=740102





> [attachment=49518:IMG_1484.jpg]
> 
> 
> Nikki's tear stains right after cleaning her face. They go all down her beard and up between her eyes. Her entire face is stained no matter what I do.[/B]



Bless that sweet little girl. She is so adorable...those are the biggest sweetest eyes I every saw.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Thank you. She's stolen my heart.
[/B][/QUOTE]


Mine toooo :wub:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks to all for your help and kind words. I ordered Tylan from Cal Vet Supply. This is a big deal for me as we are totally holistic and never use meds around here unless we are desperate, lol.

I will continue flushing her eyes and cleaning her face daily. When I get the Tylan, I'll use 1/8 tsp per day for 10 days. I'll put it into a piece of cheese. 


SM is great!!


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

QUOTE (Nikki's Mom @ Mar 6 2009, 11:33 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=740123


> Thanks to all for your help and kind words. I ordered Tylan from Cal Vet Supply. This is a big deal for me as we are totally holistic and never use meds around here unless we are desperate, lol.
> 
> I will continue flushing her eyes and cleaning her face daily. When I get the Tylan, I'll use 1/8 tsp per day for 10 days. I'll put it into a piece of cheese.
> 
> ...



I'd love to hear how Tylan works out for Nikki. Both Pasha (3 1/2 years old) and Raine (1 year old) were tearing. Pasha just started doing so in the last year. He had his teeth cleaned 2 weeks ago so I asked the vet to have his tear ducts flushed as well. His tearing seems to stop except for some occasional tearing if there's hair or debris in his eyes which I then use B&L Fresh Eyes Collyrium to flush that out once a day. For Raine who just turned one last month, I broke down and started her on Angels' Eyes 3 weeks ago. She still tears! So I don't know how long I'm supposed to keep it up before I see any improvements. And yes, I did change food, water, add yogurt, etc. I know Angels' Eyes only has some Tylan in it so it's not as strong and takes longer. Perhaps you'll see results sooner with Tylan direct. Love to hear your progress and good luck! 

BTW, Nikki is such a cutie pie. :biggrin:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

I use 1/32 of a tsp ( a smidg) with mini teaspoons. doesnt take much and i like to use as little as i can and still be affective. just a side not that this can increase liver enzymes so if she has any bloodwork rechecks this can affect them


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Suzan, I'd love to know how Nikki does on Tylan. Have you had her tear ducts checked for blockage?

I bought some Tylan a while ago, but I just can't get myself to use it on my babies. I always seem to 

chicken out. I think I might have to start my babies on it, though, since nothing seems to be working. 

My regular vet said that their tear flow looks good, and their tearing is most likely due to debris and 

hair getting into their eyes. I have my reservations, though, since I rinse out their eyes at least twice 

a day with Fresh Eyes, and I keep their hair out of their faces. My little guys tear _excessively_. Even 

though I like my vet a lot, I think I'm going to get a second opinion on this.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I'll post the results. I haven't gotten her ducts checked as I can't afford the ophthalmologist right now.


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

[/QUOTE]

His tearing seems to stop except for some occasional tearing if there's hair or debris in his eyes which I then use B&L Fresh Eyes Collyrium to flush that out once a day. For Raine who just turned one last month, I broke down and started her on Angels' Eyes 3 weeks ago. She still tears! So I don't know how long I'm supposed to keep it up before I see any improvements. 
[/QUOTE]

BTW your fluff can still tear mine still do (not heavily but especially after play). Bella & Mia tear the most but it doesn't stain their faces now it seems the PH is now correct.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Jodi had terrrible tear stains at 17 weeks (when I got him) and cleaning didn't work. I did use Angels' Eyes for a period of time, 1/2 tsp dose, (dose depending on weight) sometimes twice a day, and 2-3 days per week, I chose not to give this to him every day. His tear stains did disappear I think due to the angels' eyes but I wonder if they would have disappeared as he aged or not. Eventually I forgot about angel's eyes, not sure when that happened but it was not an issue anymore.

Jodi's tear stains suddenly returned when I switched foods (high protein) I quickly took him off that food. The stains are gone, I can see the new hair growth is not stained.


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

QUOTE (Maglily @ Mar 10 2009, 07:47 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=742764


> Jodi had terrrible tear stains at 17 weeks (when I got him) and cleaning didn't work. I did use Angels' Eyes for a period of time, 1/2 tsp dose, (dose depending on weight) sometimes twice a day, and 2-3 days per week, I chose not to give this to him every day. His tear stains did disappear I think due to the angels' eyes but I wonder if they would have disappeared as he aged or not. Eventually I forgot about angel's eyes, not sure when that happened but it was not an issue anymore.
> 
> Jodi's tear stains suddenly returned when I switched foods (high protein) I quickly took him off that food. The stains are gone, I can see the new hair growth is not stained.[/B]


Would love to know what you are feeding your absolutely lovely Jodi. :wub: (The food that does not cause the staining, that is,  )


----------

